# Tuxedo or Black & White?



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm wondering when is a black and white kitty a tuxedo? I thought it was when they are most black but with white socks and a white underbelly. They have some white on their chest too. 



Thomas is what I would call a tuxedo.

However, a lot of people have complemented me on my new tuxie baby (Henry). I wouldn't have said Henry was a tuxie, I would have just said he is black and white. 

Here is Henry



What do people think? Is Henry a tuxie too or is he black and white? :mrgreen:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, from that picture only, I would say Henry is a B&W.
Thomas is definitely a tuxedo.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Is his back solid black? If so, then I would consider him a tux as well .. if his back has white on it .. then he is blk & wht


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is IMHO a black and white. This is a shelter kitty and one of the prettiest tuxedos I've ever seen.

View attachment 41682


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

M'gosh, you got three of my cats when they were younger. We call Kermit a tuxedo but he don't care...long as you call him for breakfast, dinner, and snacks. His brother, we called moustache pete because he only had white on one half of his moustache. Another one had a white perfect heart on her chest. Wierd.

I think you got a tux and a B&W. and a Marble


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow Marcia that tuxie boy is very handsome! Thank you for all your interesting responses! Cat's house I love the term marble were you refering to Tosca? :mrgreen:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cat'sHouse said:


> His brother, we called moustache pete because he only had white on one half of his moustache.


I had a tuxedo boy like this and we used to call him the 'got milk?' cat because he looked like he had a little milk moustache lol. Your kitties are so adorable TinyPaws.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I have a very shy feral outside, called Tuxie. He loves Friskies. Always love Tuxedo kitty, great personality. My late old tux when I was a kid loved to play dead. Hilarious.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Your kitties are lovely. Henry looks very precious. They other kitty looks polite and regal. Henry has a look of mischief.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess. Our torties look alike....reminded me of a marble cake of course, so her name stuck. It's funny how we pick names....wife said Annie don't like her name.....ah....I left that one alone and am sticking with that name, aka Anastasia, cause she seemed kind of regal when we first met outside.


----------

